# Boston photography locations guide



## SquarePeg (Jul 14, 2017)

Came across this article today and found it very good info for anyone unfamiliar with the city so thought I'd share it.  

The Photographer's Guide to Boston

The info on sunrise and sunset angles from the Charles river bridges is very good.  One caveat - I wouldn't go to the Public Garden at sunrise alone.  Too many druggies around that area in the wee hours.


----------



## Second Glance (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi.  I'm in Springfield.


----------



## Tony744 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hiya! I'm about half way between the two of you.


----------

